# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеокамера Самсунг VP-W87 б/у. в отличном состоянии.

## Тоша717

Видеокамера Самсунг VP-W87 б/у. в отличном состоянии.Hi8, Режим Easy/Custom, обьектив с 22-кратным увеличением, 880-кратное цифровое увеличение, специальные цифровые эффекты, компенсация встречной засветки.Дистанционное управление.500 гр.

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## COSMOS.OD

обмен на телефон самсуг с5212 или лдж  е-400

----------


## Тоша717

обмен на деньги)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.11.2013 в 16:06 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.12.2013 в 12:30 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.01.2014 в 17:59 ----------

ап

----------


## ANTARES

Если в идеале - дам 200 грн.

----------


## Тоша717

надо подумать

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.05.2014 в 10:51 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.06.2014 в 18:07 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.09.2014 в 10:21 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  30.09.2014 в 09:22 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.12.2014 в 10:28 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.01.2015 в 13:06 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.02.2015 в 08:55 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.03.2015 в 16:04 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.04.2015 в 20:59 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## VVN

200грн

----------


## Тоша717

маловато

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.11.2015 в 20:08 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.11.2015 в 19:33 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.02.2016 в 14:15 ----------

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.03.2016 в 13:37 ----------

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.03.2016 в 00:19 ----------

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.04.2016 в 20:25 ----------

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------


## Тоша717

Ап

----------

